# The difference between preaching vs. exhorting?



## beej6 (Oct 6, 2006)

(Please point me to the appropriate thread if this has already been discussed)

In a few threads, I and others have asked this question but I have not seen an answer or discussion. So let's have at it.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2006)

Many on PB would say that preaching is done by the ordained and exhorting by those who are not ordained.


----------



## beej6 (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, that's true, I would agree. But I guess I'm looking for a more technical definition. 

The ordinary definition of exhort can be simple: to urge or cheer on. 

An elder from my previous church actually prefaced one of his exhortations by explicitly pointing out that he was not bound to exegete the text (as our pastor did, of course) as he was not preaching an expository sermon.


----------



## non dignus (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought preaching includes law and gospel, while exhorting has more emphasis on calling the listeners to good works.

A proper sermon is an exhortation to the listener to obey the gospel. It is not a bare lecture. I guess they are very close.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 7, 2006)

What precedent in the Scriptures is there for this distinction? I realize this is a can of worms that could be opened. But I know that remember sitting in an OPC church as a kid and was told that the visiting Ruling Elder wasn't really preaching, he was just exhorting, and my 10 year old mind was sure thinking, "I don't care what you call it, it sure sounded like preaching to me." 

I haven't studied this issue out, so I can't make any claims. It's just that on face value, it seems disingenuous to say that when the exact same thing is done, it's really something different. (I do understand the emphasis Presbyterianism puts on ordination, etc. I'm just looking for some biblical clarification on the subject.)


----------



## Scott (Oct 10, 2006)

> But I know that remember sitting in an OPC church as a kid and was told that the visiting Ruling Elder wasn't really preaching, he was just exhorting, and my 10 year old mind was sure thinking, "I don't care what you call it, it sure sounded like preaching to me."


I imagine that this is the way most people view it, child or adult.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 10, 2006)

Most Reformed church orders recognize a difference between authoritative proclamation and that public speech coming from someone who does not hold presbyterial or ministerial office. One person is ordained by Christ’s church to speak Christ’s word ministerially. The exhorter is typically licensed to exhort, but is not ordained to proclaim officially. The difference is one of office and how the speech is regarded more than in what is said. It’s a useful distinction. The real question is not whether there is biblical ground for this distinction since no church order could pass that test, but whether there is biblical ground for distinguishing between officers and laity and their respective offices (special v general).

rsc


----------



## bookslover (Nov 22, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Most Reformed church orders recognize a difference between authoritative proclamation and that public speech coming from someone who does not hold presbyterial or ministerial office. One person is ordained by Christ’s church to speak Christ’s word ministerially. The exhorter is typically licensed to exhort, but is not ordained to proclaim officially. The difference is one of office and how the speech is regarded more than in what is said. It’s a useful distinction. The real question is not whether there is biblical ground for this distinction since no church order could pass that test, but whether there is biblical ground for distinguishing between officers and laity and their respective offices (special v general).
> 
> rsc



Of course, a cynic could say that the distinction between "preaching" and "exhorting" is strictly semantic - a way for 3-office guys to protect what they think is their turf! (I'm a 2-office guy, in case you couldn't tell.)

I was at an OPC GA several years ago when a floor discussion ensued on a proposal to allow REs to be able to do some tiny thing extra (I don't remember what, now) from the pulpit that they couldn't do before. Something minor. And you should have seen it: the TEs were lined up around the block to speak against it.


----------

